# what do you think of this saddle?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything new and priced that low is poor, poor, poor quality and shouldnt even be given a first glance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

That is a Tahoe Brand made in India.............run away, fast


.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

What about this one?
Premium Training Leather Western Horse Saddle 16 17 18- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen a single one of those "saddle sets" that I would be willing to put on a horse I hated, let alone torment a horse I loved by making them pack me around in one.


With the exception of a very few brands, any new saddle (not _set_, just the saddle itself) that is less than $500 is _going_ to be junk. Most saddles that are less than $800 new are junk.

My best suggestion? Stop looking and keep saving until you can either purchase a good, big name, used saddle or find something that is affordable and still good quality, like Corriente.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is what someone said about this saddle set.
Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, most people wouldn't know a good saddle if it walked up and slapped them in the face. Just because a saddle has a _few_ good reviews, that doesn't mean that it's good quality.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

There's definitely better options for the money.
http://southbend.craigslist.org/grd/3497702824.html


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok.... Idk how to link an ad. It's a Santa fe roper for $300.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You can get a nice used older saddle for just little bit more money and it will last you a lot longer.


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

No! Say No! I bought a trophy barrel saddle for 500 dollars with 20 rides bascically bran new
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

This saddle(Premium Training Leather Western Horse Saddle 16 17 18- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online) usually costs $799. It is on sale for the new year.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It's supposed to be a training saddle but it's skirt rigged. Look at the front and rear views notice the leather thickness? Synthetic wool, cushy seat and I didn't see a maker mentioned anywhere or mention of tree material. All bad signs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeeyaLater (Jan 12, 2013)

I have had luck at local tack swaps. Used, but often in decent condition. And you can touch and feel - that's always good!


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

I dont like new saddles anyways you have to break them in i like the slightly used 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Stay away from SaddleOnline and ANYTHING brand new that is that cheap! Really dangerously poor quality.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

It's junk! If your budget is not really high, find a used one. I did for my second saddle and I actually use it more than the one I bought new. Please do not try to convince us to tell you to buy it. We are trying to help.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> This saddle(Premium Training Leather Western Horse Saddle 16 17 18- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online) usually costs $799. It is on sale for the new year.


Give that saddle a year of use and that crappy riggin will be pulled out. And these are some of the most ill fitting saddles you can find. Cheap leather, cheap hardware, cheap tree. Do you and your horse a favor and invest in a good used saddle..


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Non of those saddles are good quality, if your budget is $300 go for a used name brand one. Names brands like
Circle y
Tex Tan
Billy Cook (from Sulfur OK, not TX)
Dakota

Would be nice used saddles, are you looking for a training saddle, trail or?
Again go used if you can not afford a new one. Your horse will thank you I promise


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

If you have a low budget and aren't showing, why not look at synthetic saddles? They're usually a lot cheaper unless you are getting something fancy and hold up pretty well, this coming from the woman who rode 5+ hours a day as a trail guide in a abetta and wintect :lol:


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't have time to read the other posts so someone may hve already said this, but save your money and buy a used brand name saddle. The pretty, brand new saddles seem like an amazing deal but they are foreign made pieces of crap..sorry to be so blunt, but it's the truth..if you look hard enough you can find awesome used leather saddles that are affordable on craigslist or even eBay if you know the exact measurements your horse needs. I just picked up a circle y western equitation saddle with silver for $375 on eBay that is in great shape..and I got my frontier (was custom made when new) barrel saddle for $225 but multiple people have wanted to buy it off me and offered almost double what I paid! So keep looking, you'll find one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

